# Installation OpenCMS



## LukeDogg (25. März 2003)

Hallo Leute,

hoffe mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen, bin echt am verzweifeln.

Ich versuche OpenCMS 5.0 auf meinem Webserver zu installieren.

Habe alle notwendigen Komponenten (Tomcat,MYSQL,JDK 1.4.1) installiert.

Wenn ich nun die Installation von OpenCMS starte läuft auch erstmal alles glatt. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo der Workplace importiert werden soll. Dort bekomme ich solche Fehlermeldungen:

2:	root cause was com.opencms.core.CmsException: 33 Resourcebroker-init error. Detailed error: Critical error while loading resourcebroker. 
1:	com.opencms.core.CmsException: 33 Resourcebroker-init error. Detailed error: Database init failed. 

Hat wohl irgendwie Probleme auf die MYSQL-DB zuzugreifen, kann ich mir allerdings nicht erklären wieso, vorher wird ja die DB und die Tabellen angelegt, das funktioniert ja auch???

Wenn ich jetzt die Installation abschliesse und versuche OpenCMS zu starten bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

javax.servlet.ServletException: OpenCms initialization error!

Could not connect to the database. Is the database up and running?

Tja, bin echt am verzweifeln. Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank, Gruß

LukeDogg


----------



## Christian Fein (31. März 2003)

Datenbank verbindungen falsch.

Oder du hast Encoding falsch eingestellt.


----------



## Lanthan (8. Juli 2003)

hi 

ich hab ebenfalls probleme mit der installation von opencms. 

ich hatte es einmal installiert, konnte mich einlogen und mich ein bisschen umschauen. 

wenn ich allerdings ein neues projekt anlege , bekomme ich da schon den ersten fehler. ich vermute, es ist ein sourcecodefehler (es wird nach einem objekt verlangt, welches nicht da ist). 

wenn ich dann weiter geh und eine seite editieren moechte, bekomm ich ebenfalls diesen fehler. 

aus diesem grund habe ich mich dazu entschlossen das opencms neu zu installieren. allerdings bekomm ich jetzt keine datenbankverbindung hin. ich moechte es mit oracle verbinden. es werden keine tabellen erstellt und folglich kann ich auch nicht ueber login das opencms starten. 

haette jemand hinweise fuer mich, was ich diesmal falsch gemacht haben koennte. 

bin neuling, nicht besonders erfahren und mit den infos, die ich im netz gesammtelt habe, bin ich nicht weiter gekommen.

gruss Lanthan


----------



## chrisv (9. Juli 2003)

*CMS auf Tripod*

Hallo,
möchte auf Tripod ein CMS installieren. Typo3 schien mir nicht zu klappen, wie sieht es mit OpenCMS aus? Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Komme eher aus der Anwender-Ecke und bin daher mit Tomcat & Co. nicht so vertraut. Kann jemand helfen?
Danke, Gruß, Christian


----------



## Lanthan (9. Juli 2003)

hi Christian,

die installation und einrichtung von tomcat ich relativ einfach, dazu benoetigst du noch eine datenbank (bsp.: mysql oder oracle)

fuer die ersten schritte, wenn du keine probleme bekommst, hilft dir die install.html gut weiter. 

wenn du dabei probleme bekommst, musst dich hinten anstellen :0) ich warte auch schon auf antwort und hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.

gruss Lanthan


----------



## LunaSun (14. Juli 2003)

hallo lanthan,

so wie du dein problem beschreibst klingt das irgendwie danach, als ob du nicht die rechte hättest um ein projekt anzulegen bzw. ne seite zu erstellen, kuck mal danach. möglichst administrator-rechte um uneingeschränkt hantieren zu können.

grüsse
luna


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Juli 2003)

*Re: CMS auf Tripod*



> _Original geschrieben von chrisv _
> *Hallo,
> möchte auf Tripod ein CMS installieren. Typo3 schien mir nicht zu klappen, wie sieht es mit OpenCMS aus? Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Komme eher aus der Anwender-Ecke und bin daher mit Tomcat & Co. nicht so vertraut. Kann jemand helfen?
> Danke, Gruß, Christian *


Auf Tripod wirst du gar nichts zum Laufen bekommen. Ich bin mir im Moment nich sicher, ob Tripod überhaupt PHP/Perl erlaubt.
Java ist afaik äußerst CPU-lastig und daher wird ein kostenloser Anbieter niemals JavaServlets bereitstellen. Und JSP-Webspace ist nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## Lanthan (14. Juli 2003)

hallo LunaSun,

ich hab das problem geloest )

das opencms laeuft mit ie6 fehlerfrei, mit ie5 hingegen absolut buggi.

jetzt tut alles )

danke fuers mitgruebeln

Lanthan


----------



## Alpoe (13. Februar 2004)

Hi !
Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme. Am besten "CATALINA_OPTS=-Dfile.encoding=ISO-8859-1" in $CATALINA_HOME/bin/catalina.sh, (oder.bat in Windows) kopieren. Ich hab zuerst eine andere Codierung benutzt, da hat der Installationsvorgang funktioniert, aber danach hat OpneCMS nicht auf die DB zugreifen können.
Die Aufrufe, die in der Doku stehen sind echt Müll, haben bei mir nur Nullpointer-Exceptions ausgelöst !


----------



## Ben Ben (23. Juli 2004)

Ich muss den Thread nochmal auspacken.
Wollte bzw habe mir OpenCMS mal zum testen runtergeladen.
Tomcat 5, Mysql sowie J2SDK 1.4.2 sind vorhanden.
Nach dem umstellen des geünschten Encodings kommt
das Problem, das OpenCMS weder mit dem angelegten User,
noch mit dem user root (testweise Zugriff von *jedem Host*)
nicht connecten kann.
Mit googlen kam ich nur auf Ergebniss wie der Server muss unter
einem FQDN erreichbar sein, den ich dann in der Connectorzeile
eingeben möge, aber auch das brachte mir die gleiche Fehlermeldung



> Could no connect to database via: jdbc:mysql://127.0.0.1:3306/
> java.sql.SQLException: Server configuration denies access to data source



Nur weiss ich leider nicht woran das liegen könnte...


----------

